# Type 1 au pair search



## Nia Pugh (Jun 22, 2018)

We're a family of four in South Wales searching for an au pair to come join our family and help care for our two sons (5yrs and 7yrs). Our eldest has Type 1 (diagnosed 9 months ago). Our current au pair (from France) has helped us all create a stable new normal and we're now searching for our next au pair experience. 

We'd love to welcome an individual into the family who either has T1, is aware of it through perhaps siblings/family or is keen to develop their experience of working with children with such requirements. 

Any suggestions; tips or recommendations welcome.  Thank you.


----------

